
Three activist tools we need - martey
https://medium.com/@holmesworcester/three-activist-tools-we-need-86346eb6762c
======
guilhas
We should invest in tools for long term communities, long term information,
develop trust between parties, guarantee critical thinking, healthy debate,
lasting strong local movements connections. Not ready made popcorns.

Someone with money will dominate that the field of "instant revolution" better
and faster. Or buy key people already experienced in those kinds of tools or
similar, and have contol over a horde of dumb/unsatisfied people. Turning
uninformed opinions around very easily.

------
legostormtroopr
> Tools for making a website about something political, fast

I disagree completely. If you are making a "political" website fast, it is
just a knee-jerk reaction, not a thought out response - "The Bad Guys (tm)
just announced their pro-widget stance, we better get an anti-widget page up
now!"

What politics, the web, and the world in general need is less speed and more
well-thought out rationale responses. These take time, and thats a good thing.

------
larrysalibra
I read this headline and living in China & Hong Kong for the past decade+
expected to see requests for better tools to avoid government surveillance.

Refreshing to see that these tool requests are about getting better visibility
for activists instead of tools for "how to be an activist without ending up in
jail"

------
squozzer
You know what I would like? An app that would take all of my meager income and
lavish expenditures, and break down taxes paid.

------
msimpson
Common sense, patience, and resolve...

